# Holy schmoly!!



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a new lab puppy in training. We're working him out at the river as often as we can.
So my son, my youngest daughter, the puppy and I all headed to a local flow for a quick hour of paddling and puppy training. My son, being who he is, and that's a kid who is addicted to fishing, brought along his new baitcaster and a spinnerbait he made himself. The spinnerbait is an obnoxious 3/8th ounce, tandem blades with a oversized chartreuse willow...he concocted it a couple weeks back.
So long story short he ties into a pig within a few minutes. He starts yelling and I paddle over to see, measure, and photo a beautiful 22" smallie!!
He was jumping out of his skin, He is absolutely pumped. I've only seen one river smallie bgiger than that in 20 years and a dozen states. For my son to yank one out in Ohio, with me right there, was absolutely the greatest thing going.
Anyone who has fished with Tucker knows he a machine. He knows what he's doing and it shows. He also has the whatever it is that just makes some guys catch big fish.
Proud Dad!!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

That is awesome! Congrats to you and him! That is an amazing fish!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Wow that's awsome for your son to catch such a monster

From my Evo


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Toad!! Take you a looong time to match that river fish kid! That's a once in a lifetimer. Nice early head start!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Gentlemen: It's not a fluke, and it isn't cute, this kid's GOOD. 

WOW. What a gorgeous fish. 22" is absolutely absurd out of the river.
Congrats Tucker!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is ridiculous! Where can I buy the Tucker Signature line of spinner baits? That is one of the top river smallies I have ever seen posted on here, congratulations Tucker!


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Great Biiiiiig Piiiig...

What a special moment for father and son. Nice work kid!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Holy Bejeesus! Nice smallie!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Way to go, make all the old people jealous on here. That boy looks like the future of fishing. Congrats!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, speechless... Makes my 20.5 look small. Took me almost forty years to get one above twenty, if you ever break that Tucker you are the man.

Not much for returning my text s are you, LOL. want to sneak out this week, give me a ring, play hooky and we will do a longer float, but leave boy wonder at home, can't keep up with him

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry about the text thing...I'll explain later.
I'm up for a sneak out.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow! That first picture looks like it should be on a book jacket or something.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

That is an unreal fish! Great job! Get him his fish ohio cert and hang it on the wall with a picture of him with the fish! Great job!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I might like to sneak.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Am I the only one missing the photo? I want to see this beast


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great job by your son. And the photo of him holding the fish close to his body is a great shot to show TRUE size.

You can use this link to print him a certificate after they approve the photo you submit. I printed one for my grandson using photo paper and it came out great.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/HuntingandTrappingSubhomePage/MyFirstHarvest/tabid/22912/Default.aspx


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Guess they block the pics at work, that's one nice smallie.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon,
Congradulations to you and your son! 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Obscene fish.....it has a gut too. That thing is over 6.5 by my eye. Awesome accomplishment Tucker.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

The fact that he caught the fish on a lure he made himself, pretty much rules out any kind of fluke or lucky catch, the kids a beast! 

The name Tucker is pretty fitting for a pro, look out for this kid!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That monster is a long way from Erie, what's it doing in that river! Most impressive! I've not broke the 20" barrier yet, nor have I even caught a smallie on my yak. I'm more than jealous, you're an insperation. 

What a story . . . way to go kid!!!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

What a great fish! You should be so proud!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dude that's friggin sweet! I saw the report from work, but the work puter wouldnt show the image. I wanted to wait and see the pic before commenting.

Homemade bait - approx $4.

Rod and reel combo - approx $50

Kayak - $500


That smile - PRICELESS!

Really good stuff buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

that is awesome! Have you ever caught one that big in Ohio?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Tom Tupa said:


> that is awesome! Have you ever caught one that big in Ohio?


LOL!! My son can quickly answer that for you.....NOPE!!

I've caught 5, maybe 6 Fish Ohio smallies out of Ohio streams. Biggest one was 21".

Little farger...LOL!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

never seen or heard of a smallie that big coming out of an ohio stream!!!
TOTALLY AWESOME... 

(there will be 50 people in dublin wading the river now...)


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm shocked Andy didn't catch it, he has all the big smallie s on his payroll

Sent from my htc thunderbolt from my kayak


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

sady dog said:


> (there will be 50 people in dublin wading the river now...)


They'd be in the wrong place...


----------

